

DropZap 3 rejected again on appeal.  What should I do? - amichail

DropZap 3 was rejected because the DropZap games were considered similar.  Apple suggested combining the DropZap games into one using In App Purchase.<p>I appealed the DropZap 3 rejection but was informed today that the appeal was denied.<p>Should I remove DropZap or DropZap 2 from the App Store to try to get DropZap 3 into the App Store as is?  But what if I want to release an update for a removed app?  How would users react to a removed app?<p>Here's the text of the appeal that was denied:<p>==<p>Please reconsider the rejection of DropZap 3.  DropZap 3 has by far the coolest gameplay of the three IMO:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5qTrsxCHgI<p>It has been recommended that I combine DropZap, DropZap 2, and DropZap 3 into one app using the In App Purchase API.<p>But there are problems with this.<p>If I use the In App Purchase API in DropZap to provide DropZap 2 and DropZap 3 gameplay, what would happen to DropZap 2 which is already in the App Store? Whenever I would make updates relating to DropZap 2 gameplay, would I then update both DropZap and DropZap 2?<p>I don't want to increase the price of DropZap 2 or DropZap 3.  If the way to purchase these is through DropZap, then the customer would pay for DropZap and then again for DropZap 2 or DropZap 3.<p>Also, DropZap provides two methods for global scores (my own + Game Center). DropZap 2 and DropZap 3 only provide Game Center. My custom method is laborious as it involves me manually checking submitted nicknames and I would rather not use it for DropZap 2 or 3 gameplay. Removing my custom method from DropZap is problematic since not everyone can use Game Center and so it would be like removing a major feature from DropZap.<p>Finally, DropZap provides three graphics styles, but I only want to use one for DropZap 2 and DropZap 3. Users may expect to be able to use all three when they purchase DropZap 2 or DropZap 3 gameplay.
======
pmjordan
How about you make #3 an in-app purchase for #2? Not sure what the best way to
do this is, but you could also drop the price of the app to zero and make game
#2 an in-app purchase as well, but give it to all the people who already paid
for the app for free.

~~~
amichail
DropZap 3 has the best gameplay and I want the focus to be on DropZap 3
gameplay.

------
karlherler
Remove #1 & #2 and make them as in-app purchases of #3 and call them like
"classic pack" or something?

Or perhaps bundle #1 & #2 as DropZap classic and DropZap 3 as DropZap 3 or
DropZap best gameplay edition or something that apple likes more then numbers?

